# Toilet in the sky



## raderag (Aug 18, 2005)

It has been a while since I have seen this wonderful site mentioned.

http://www.raptureready.com/photo/mansions/mansions.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 18, 2005)

(it just gets funnier and funnier)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 18, 2005)

That's hillarious.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been looking for this for a long time.

See, if you are postmillennial and you are lucky to be living in the latter day glory, you will easily get at least the God-fearing mansion!!!!!


----------



## rgrove (Aug 18, 2005)

Hehehe... That's pretty funny.


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 18, 2005)

Funny ... but a little sad for me

The doctrines of "rewards" (read: size and opulence of your heavenly mansion) was preached heavily in my former dispensational sect. It was even taught that affiliation within this sect (i.e. the world-wide fellowship of Churches and missionaries that considered Carl H. Stevens their "ultimate Pastor") produced "multiplied rewards" that we would all share in Heaven. So, by "sactified interpretation of these picture" ... if your obedience was of the "out-house" variety, the very fact that you remained loyal to Carl's organization meant that you get an "automagic mansion upgrade" simply because you "rested in Christ's Finished Work" and remained "under your Pastor/Teacher".

... of course I haven't believed this hogwash in a good while


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope I don't get stuck with the outhouse. That is probably my station.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Aug 19, 2005)

that play house looks so fun  who cares for the Super Saint Mansion!


----------



## turmeric (Aug 19, 2005)

Some people _like_ grass huts! You got a problem with that?


----------



## Average Joey (Aug 21, 2005)

Mat 19:30 But many [that are] first shall be last; and the last [shall be] first.


----------

